# Fresh Prince pranks Christian TV



## Andres (Jan 28, 2010)

A couple of days ago there was a thread about people being too serious. I think this should take care of that. BTW, if you've never seen The Fresh Prince of Bel Air or Star Wars, then these will be lost on you. 

[video=youtube;BZUB0kLLBUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZUB0kLLBUA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZUB0kLLBUA[/video]


In this second video after the first joke at the beginning, be sure to watch around 2:01. After that joke, it pretty much just her scanning her emails because she thinks they are all fake. 

[video=youtube;ef3K-EB4Ryk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ef3K-EB4Ryk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ef3K-EB4Ryk[/video]


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## AThornquist (Jan 29, 2010)

This Rick Roll is pretty good too:

[video=youtube;yqef_8U4ce4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqef_8U4ce4[/video]

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 PM ----------

Hey there was a mini Rick Roll in the second video!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 29, 2010)

That brightened my day big time. Thanks for posting.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 29, 2010)

Quite frankly, I think this is just about the dumbest attempt at humor I've ever seen. Clearly these pranks were played by people mocking Christianity. Why it's thought to be amusing is well beyond me. ( I guess I'm one of those who's just 'too serious' )


----------



## Andres (Jan 29, 2010)

toddpedlar said:


> Quite frankly, I think this is just about the dumbest attempt at humor I've ever seen. Clearly these pranks were played by people mocking Christianity. Why it's thought to be amusing is well beyond me. ( I guess I'm one of those who's just 'too serious' )


 
well i took it as they were mocking the show and hosts, more so than God. I have come to expect the world to mock Christians and/or God though, so I thought this was just good for a light-hearted laugh. Besides, I think the hosts handled it well. They didn't react in anger or hate like the prankster probably anticipated, but just kind of went with the flow. The lady actually mentions at one point that at least the prankster is tuned in to the show.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 29, 2010)

I was probably jumping to conclusions in that I assumed this channel was another 700 club type program. Although the prank is aimed at Christianity and poking fun of it, I would not deem 700 club or other similar programs a true face of Christianity and have done my fair share of poking fun at such programs. 

It is like this video. It makes fun of Benny Hinn and calls him out as a false prophet. 
[video=youtube;a54iqEr1flQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a54iqEr1flQ[/video]


----------

